# Duyuru > Siyaset >  şener Tayyip Bey ve AKP ile yollarını neden ayırdı?

## bozok

*Abdüllatif şener, Tayyip Bey ve AKP ile yollarını neden ayırdı?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/04/2009* 


*“Nisan sonlarına doğru yeni partinin kuruluş dilekçesini veririm”* diyen Abdüllatif şener AKP ve Tayyip Erdoğan’la yollarını neden ayırdığını açıklamak zorundadır.

üyle ya, yeni bir iddia ile yola çıkan bir ismin kurucusu olduğu ve 4.5 yıl boyunca bütün icraatlarına imza attığı bir partiden kopuyorsa önemli gerekçeleri olmalıdır.

Hal bu iken Türk kamuoyu şener’in AKP’den ayrılması bağlamında gerekçe olarak somut bir şey bilmiyor.

İlginçtir aradan koca bir seçim geçmesine rağmen de bunları öğrenemedi.

Abdüllatif Bey’in söylediği sadece *“Yapılan yanlışlara razı olamadım”* dır.

İyi de, bu beyan geneldir.

Nedir yanlış olanlar, bir bir açıklanmalı ve kamuoyu tatmin edilmelidir.

Bunun için bir Galataport olayı da yetmez.

Velev ki şener Galataport’dan sonra 3 yıl daha görev yapmış ve YPK yani Yüksek Planlama Kurulu kararlarının tamamına imza atmıştır.

Ayrıca ayrılış gerekçesi sadece Galataport olsaydı daha o gün ayrılması gerekmiyor muydu?

Görüldüğü gibi Sayın şener’in AKP’den niye ayrıldığı somut olarak bilinmiyor.

Ayrılığın fikirden mi, metottan mı yoksa şahsi kızgınlıktan mı kaynaklandığı belli değil.

AKP cenahı şener’in ayrılığı için özelleştirmenin kendinden alınıp Kemal Unakıtan’a bağlanması ve ondan önemlisi Cumhurbaşkanlığı adaylığının engellenmesini gösteriyor.

Yok eğer öyle değil ise Abdüllatif Bey’in nelerin olduğunu kamuoyuna bir bir anlatması gerekiyor.

Bu yapılmazsa, şener’in 
parti kurma gerekçesi havada 
kalacaktır.

Bir başka boyut bu ülkede sadece parti kurarak iktidar olunmuyor. Dolayısı ile atılacak adımın iyi ölçülmesi gerekiyor.

Sayın şener’in yeni oluşum girişimi için bilinmeyen daha pek çok şey var.

Parti kurmak ve yaygınlaşmak için para ister, destek ister, güç ister.

Bakıyorum Abdüllatif Bey’in yanında bir iki taşra tüccarının dışında kimse yok.

Tayyip Bey’in AKP’yi kurduğu günlerdeki gibi şener’e yandaş medya, işadamı ve hatta meclis gurubu da yok.

Bugün AKP karşıtlığı bağlamında şener’e sıcak bakan merkez medya ise iş parti kurmaya geldi mi göreceksiniz ortalıkta 
olmayacak.

Dolayısı ile Abdüllatif Bey’in alt yapısı yetersiz.

Söylemek istediğim, şener’in bu şekilde parti kurma olayına giderse var olan kredisini kısa bir sürece bitireceğidir. Oysa biz onun imajı, itibarı ile yeni yapılanmalarda var olmasının gereğine inanıyoruz.

Tamam Abdüllatif Bey hemen parti kurarak liderlik bağlamında ön almak istiyor ve egemen çevreleri bu şekilde kendi liderliğinde mutabakata çağırıyor ama şener vazgeçilmezliğini somut olarak kamuoyuna kanıtlamadan, bunu onlara kabul ettirebilmesi mümkün değil.

Vazgeçilmezlik için de Saadet Partisi misali* “Fark var”* diye ortaya çıkmak ve nelerin olduğunu sergilemek gerekiyor. Bu yapılmaz ise mülayim görünümlü şener’in, Tayyip Erdoğan gibi bir fenomenin karşısına dikilmesinin bir anlamı olmayacaktır.

Son sözümüz, sayın şener’e etrafının gazıyla ve duygularla değil, realitelerle hareket etmesini tavsiye etmek olacaktır.

...

----------

